

Freelance pricing? - musiic703

Someone asked me to do a sore for them and that they'll pay me. We haven't discuss yet about pricing. Should I charge by the hour or project? And how much?
======
chrisbridgett
We can't answer this (especially with the insane amount of ambiguity provided
by your 1-liner).

How much you charge all comes back to how much your time is worth (and how
much they're willing to pay if you're _desperate_ for the work).

Are you confident enough to say 'this will take x hours'? If so, then charge
per project and let's hope that you're right. If not, charge an hourly rate
and give them some rough indication of how many hours you think it will take
you.

~~~
musiic703
Okay I see what you mean. That's good feedback. Thanks

